# Siezing



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

I believe I just experienced siezing for the first time.
I poured in the Monkey Farts FO and then went to stir only to discover that it was one big clump where I had just poured the scent in.
This is seizing, correct?
If so, the Monkey Farts from Nature's Garden (candlepro.com) will seize....lol
I had just soaped the other half of the batch with Eucalyptus, which behaved perfectly...
I stick blended the Monkey farts...poured it and stickblended it some more in the molds...
Is it a loss, or is it possible it will be okay?
The FO was soap safe.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

If you got the scent mixed in it should be ok. 

To me seizing is when the whole pot has an accelerated trace and goes hard. I have some FO's that freak when you pour then you stick blend the heck out of and they do ok. This happens with BB seamoss to me all the time. So far I have not had any I was unable to tame by increasing my liquids, soaping really cool, and adding the FO at emulsion. I might be able to get a one color ITP swirl before I pour on some if I'm really lucky.

If you want a Monkey Farts that doesn't accelerate try Aroma havens. That's what I use.

Bethany


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Ah..ok. 
I am still learning the terms.
It looks ok now, but it was just very strange.
I'll see what it looks like when I cut in a couple of days...
Thanks for the information.. :biggrin


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Dost Thou Have Milk said:


> Ah..ok.
> I am still learning the terms.
> It looks ok now, but it was just very strange.
> I'll see what it looks like when I cut in a couple of days...
> Thanks for the information.. :biggrin


I'm no term wizard - that's just what I call seizing. I think technically if the FO solidifies when poured it's ricing? But I don't know.

Bethany


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah that was what I was going to say, sounds like it riced. I have one scent I have to use, never have found a good duplicate and it siezes, I mean you have 30 seconds from stiring this in by hand until you have soap in a bucket. So I pour a good layer of unscented soap into the bottom of the mold, and pour some more into a measuring cup. I then scent the rest of the soap left in the bucket and pour like a mad woman. Flatten it out as much as I can with a spatula. Now I can pour the unscented soap over the top and it fills in all the nooks and crannies and CAVES left from the accelerated soap. I then can swirl in my red mica into the top pretty soap. It cures really cool, beige bottom, darker middle from the scent and red swirl in the top, in 3 distinct layers like I do it on purpose 

When using new scent or a new recipe, always put your stick blender down and never go to much of a trace before stirring in your scent with a spoon. This way you can hurry and pour, before you find out it is hard to work with.

My Pear Berry rices and leaves white dots in the milk, its like curdled milk when I pour it, but it's soo pretty and such a good seller, once again, and accident that is pretty. Vicki


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok..ricing then. :biggrin

I normally just stir it in with a spoon but sicne it was a thick mess I was trying to mix it in.
My soap was at fairly thin trace and it was quick.
It was looking okay in the mold, a few chunks left, maybe, but better than I had hoped.
Made for an interesting morning at any rate.


----------

